# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  GNOME Outreach for Women Program

## oldos2er

This page contains all the information about the GNOME Outreach Program for Women internships that are planned for December 12, 2011 through March 12, 2012 to coincide with the Southern Hemisphere summer. Please help us spread the word about the program!"

----------


## Susan Spencer

What a great program!  :Very Happy: 
Will there be follow-up information about the participants and the projects they worked on?

----------


## czeller

My name is Christy Eller, and I am just now completing my GNOME OPW internship. It was a wonderful experience. I wanted to spread the word that the application process is underway for a new batch of women interns for the next session, which will run from May 21- August 20, 2012. It's a great way to get involved in open source, increase your skills, and it even includes a stipend!

Check it out-

----------


## s.fox

> My name is Christy Eller, and I am just now completing my GNOME OPW internship. It was a wonderful experience. I wanted to spread the word that the application process is underway for a new batch of women interns for the next session, which will run from May 21- August 20, 2012. It's a great way to get involved in open source, increase your skills, and it even includes a stipend!
> 
> Check it out-


Welcome to the forum  :Wave: , I am glad to see you are promoting activity.

----------

